# Where You Live...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And what it says about you.

Regards, Mike

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/03/13/what-does-the-state-you-live-say-about-your-personality/21152954/?ncid=webmail1


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Boy they sure got that wrong. Eastern OK is just about as ******* as it gets. Of course is guess Tulsa and OKC make up for that.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Competitive and critical here in Kansas!

Trey


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I am NOT neurotic; I am doggone sure I am the best paranoid around!

But I could be obsessive-compulsive, passive-aggressive, or schizophrenic if needed.

Ralph

Illinois: Catch-22 or One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Too bad they don't list states with most tax burden.

PA would be near the top of the list!!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I'am still trying to figure out what they called me ? and if I qualify since I have only lived here for 2 yrs ???? To many big words in the article for me :huh:


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I am NOT neurotic; I am doggone sure I am the best paranoid around!
> 
> But I could be obsessive-compulsive, passive-aggressive, or schizophrenic if needed.
> 
> ...


Several flew over the nest......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> I'am still trying to figure out what they called me ? and if I qualify since I have only lived here for 2 yrs ???? To many big words in the article for me :huh:


Ur a transplant, given a few years you'll qualify as well......but if you voted for that Frankenstein dude you may have already made the transformation.....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wyoming = extrovert. Check.

I couldn't read the rest as the firewall prevented me from opening the link.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Ur a transplant, given a few years you'll qualify as well......but if you voted for that Frankenstein dude you may have already made the transformation.....


LOL. Frankenstein dude.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Ur a transplant, given a few years you'll qualify as well......but if you voted for that Frankenstein dude you may have already made the transformation.....


I didn't vote, I guessing you are referring to Walker


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Several flew over the nest......


Tried flying over the nest and fell in


----------

